# One week into two week wait



## Louisemartin (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am new to this, never posted online before. 

I am on my first IVF attempt and had my frozen embryo transfer a week ago (2 embryos, one good and one low grade). I noticed last night when I was putting my pessary in that inside I feel thick and heavy, exactly how I feel just before I get my period.  Does anyone know if this means the embryos have not implanted and my periods are coming, once I stop the medication?

I was feeling very positive until last night but now feel a bit low.

Any advice would be very much appreciated.

Louise


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi louise, just wanted to wishe you good luck, im also on my 2ww my test date is 5th july. there are so many symptoms or lack of symptoms, every lady is diff. try not to stress although its easier said than done.
this website is really helpful and helps to find answers.
give me a personal message if you need anything, good luck

kirst x


----------



## ruth157 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Louise and Birdey,

I'm in xactly the same place - had me ET a week ago and my test date is the 5th. I too was feeling good about it until today but suddenly I feel like AF is on the way. I've been here a few times before so only really have experience of not being pregnant unfortunatly. The only thing to be done is to try and keep calm and stay sane until test day.  Easier said than done - I'm obsessing over the tiniest possible symptom but I've read enough about it to know there's actually very little to notice until you're a good few weeks in anyway.

So try to stay calm  Louise and just get through the next week anyway you can. What day have your cinic told you to test? 

Ruth x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

good luck ruth, congrats on being pupo   you have the same otd as me x

louise how are you feeling now ?

ive been feeling weird last couple of days, still no sore boobs or sickness, alot of twinges and feels like af coming. feeling spaced out dizzy!

kirst x


----------



## Louisemartin (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi ladies

Thanks for your kind messages, it is nice to hear from people who understand.  I do my test on Friday 8th, 17 days from transfer.  Not sure why it is 17 days and not 14?

I am feeling a bit brighter now, I went for a gentle swim on Tuesday night and it really helped my mood.  I know some people say not go swimming or have baths but my hospital in Dundee just told me to carry on as normal.  I go swimming a lot usually so hopefully it will be OK.  I am feeling a bit weird today, a bit light headed and "peaky".....could just be the medication.

Wishing you all the very best, please let me know how you get on as I will be thinking about you.

Louise
xx


----------



## lilygirl (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi ladies!

I too am on my 2ww - i had two embies transfered on 27th & have been told to do my test on 8th - think it's quite quick, but guess the clinic know what they're doing.  
Ref the symptons thing......my sis in law is an embryologist & told me that the progesterone in the pessaries can give you sore boobs (which i have!) Also, told me that the occurance of implantation bleeding is very  hit & miss- some women do & some women don't - doesn't have any bearing on BFP or BFN (I was worrying that I've had no signs).  All i feel is a bit tired (but that could be the stress of the whole situation!) & i've still got peroid type pains since my EC. S-i-law says all of which is totally normal.

It's so weird to think that we've all got little embies inside......feels kinda surreal!  I'm trying to be positive, but i don't want to 'set myself up for a fall'    Got to have a PMA & hope we all get the results that we dream of so much  .
Hope some of my info/rambling  has helped.
Sticky vibes to you all!!!
xx


----------



## emmc2002 (Jul 1, 2011)

I too am one week into 2ww - test Saturday 9th. Aaarrrrggghh - it's simply horrendous isn't it. This is my second round IVF. We've been told we have a 25% chance so trying to think positively here - but struggling. Have felt really tearful these past couple of days - wondering if that's the progesterone I'm taking - or if I'm just suffering with the stress of it all!


----------



## lilygirl (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi emmc

We (my hubby & i) are of the opinion that if we didn't try then we'd never know & we'd always be wondering 'what if?'  A 25% chance is better odds than many things in life so keep your fingers (toes, legs, eyes!!) crossed & have a pma - easier said than done & i could probably use my own advice!

Loads of luck &  .

xx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

lily-Snap my test date is 8 july.I had natural fet on 27th also.Fingers cross for us both


----------



## leinlondon (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Emmc, lilygirl, Louise, Kirst and Ruth   

I also had transfer (3day) on 27th and am due to test on 8th. This is our second IVF, last time we tries to go to blast and none of them made it. Found out this time one of our embies in the lab made it to top grade blast and divided into two nuclei, so we have twins in the freezer lol. Gives me some hope that at least one of these two might be able to cling on.

Fingers crossed for all of us!! How are you all coping with the 2ww? I've been fine but am now starting to obsess and am trying to put the idea of testing early out of my head!! Know it is futile and will only show up the trigger shot in any case but I can't seem to stop googling this morning!! Am also thinking maybe it would be better to wait to test until next Saturday just in case it's negative (don't think I could make it through a day at work!)

Loads of luck 

Leah xxx


----------



## emmc2002 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks all for your replies - yes, we just have to hope it's our turn this time. Wait still driving me nuts but I'm trying to ensure I do one thing each day I'm really looking forward to. However, I did blub in front of my acupuncturist this morning - she was a real luv. So glad to have her support throughout this.

All crossed for us all!

x


----------



## lilygirl (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't know why but feeling a bit down today  I don't feel any different, the bloating has pretty much gone & in a weird kinda way it was quite nice having a big tummy.  
I don't feel pregnant.........


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

lilygirl, I have read hundreds of posts from ladies that just like us had symptoms coming and going and still getting BFP. Even after getting BFP. So don't worry about it! Hopefully, your big tummy will be back with you in a couple of days! Big hugs!


----------



## JessLange (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello ladies. I am so glad to find you all! I am a 2ww girl and my OTD is also July 8th! I am going   here. I have already done a test, couldn't help it and of course negative, but I am putting it down to Tesco home kits being crap! So many of us on the same date. Let's strike a record and all get BFP's together. What would we do without this site?
How are you all getting on with your jumbo jet cyclogest experiences? I am gettting pretty good at it now. I have a routine which incorporates moves straight out of my 90's workout video to get them up the back enterance!
Jess x


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

lily-Me and dh have same view as you which is if we didnt try then wed never know.Ive just been carrying on as normal though such as clesaning an gardening.I think if uou got pregnant naturally then you wouldnt know and would be just doing normal stuff.If its a viable and stong enough blast then itll implant no matter what.
good luck to the others for 
8th july 2011


----------



## lilygirl (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

Hope you are all doing ok! 
Supertrouper....thanks for your words of support, it's so good to know that all of you are going through the same stuff as me.  
Birdey & Ruth....HUGE good luck for your OTD's tomorrow, i've got everything crossed for you!!!  
Feeling like af is on her way, period cramps & totally knackered.  God, i can wait until the 8th!!!  
Anyway, will be thinking of you lovely ladies tomorrow   - keep us posted.

Lily xxx


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi,

You are all a week or so ahead of me.  I don't have OTD until 15th July.  I had day 2 ET on 30th...don't understand why my clinic give a test date of 16 days after ET?

Also jess...the progesterone...I thought it goes at the front.  have I been getting it wrong?  oh dear.

I am muddled, and crazy.   and v.v bad at waiting  

Lots of good luck for the testers testing on the 5th


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi everyone

i tested today d12p3dt, with clearblue digital, it was another bfn,    , i know i have to keep on meds and retest on d14 but on my other cycles where i had a bfp (all m/c's) i got it on digital d12 so i know this cycle is a bust, so disapointed, when is it ever going to be my turn.

rosebud


----------



## JessLange (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh Rosebud. . Poor you. Thinking of you honey. Dissapointment is not strong enough. We have to keep putting our lives on hold, and on hold, and on hold again. I am thinking of you.

Fingers crossed for the others who have tested today. 

Hayley30. ! I was told the back passage until a few days after et but have stuck to the back passage as I hate.... erm.... how do I put it.... seepage!!

I am keeping everything crossed for everyone testing on the 8th and 9th. It is horrid agony isn't it. I have been testing every day for 4 days now. Stupid I know but I cannot help it. Sort of preparing for the inevitable usual personal reliable BFN on the 8th!!

Love to you all,

Jess xxxxx


----------

